# Testarosa's Hell Talon Conversion Project



## Testarosa (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, so one day while working on models with a friend, we came up with the idea of converting a model into a Chaos Hell Talon. Picking a modern day jet wasn't that hard, cause what looks more out of this world then an F-117 Stealth bomber. The other model that was picked to donate it's life to my army's air power was Anakin Skywalker's Podracer, just for the eninges mainly.




























So the basic changes I've made are pretty visible. The tail got loped off. The cockpit got trimmed out to allow for a bigger, scratch built, 40k style/size one. The air intakes got opened up, otherwise you couldn't make gun barells stick out straight. The wing tips got trimmed square. The bottom of the engines had to be cut down so they could slide up under the body. The exhaust nozzles actually hang down under the body a bit, but thats ok. Thats were I'll build some air intakes for it at. Between the engines is a mixture of F117 and ankin's podracer parts, sorry I couldn't get better close ups of that. Cheapo digital camera. The tail wings were pieces from another F-117 kit that made it's way into this one kit when I got it. I was lucky, I'm not sure you could find better fitting bitz. I think they came from a level three difficulty kit, cause those were body pieces. And this thing is a level two kit and only had the two body halves, the wings, and the tail wings piece. 

Not in the pictures is the bomb bay. I have a set of rhino top doors that fit the width, but will have to find another set to fill in the length.

Also, any suggestions for this thing would be helpful. Like if you know good way for building a cockpit from scratch. It's a long way from being done, and it's at a good point for changes.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would flip the wings to get it awau from looking like a modern vehicle. Vorro I think it was at www.minus1mod.com has 2 bad ass scratch built Helltalons.


----------



## Testarosa (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree, and that was part of the original plans to give it forward swept wings. But the outline of the body halves just wouldn't let me do it. 

To be honest I'd like VDR this thing into something I could name other then a hell talon. With enough room for a TL Lascannon, TL autocannon, and a bay that can carry missles or bombs, it's considerably different enough.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

I am liking it so far. No suggestions, but I would like to see the progress as I might pilfer your idea!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Looks very nice! I'm liking the swept back wings and I think it'll look very good when you add all the chaos-y parts (at a later stage I assume). Overall it's a worthy use for Anakin's Podracer and s stealth bomber. I'll stay tuned, I want to see what this looks like when it's done :biggrin:


----------



## Testarosa (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Feel free to pilfer all you want, thats why I posted it. I was checking out forge worlds site and came across aircraft lascannons, autocannons, and of course bombs. You guys might have to wait awhile to see some weapons on it. I'm starting to work on the armor trim, so expect some pics soon.


----------

